# Flow control valve?



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would this be on a the inlet fo a recirc pump.

The is on a hot water recirp pump in a hotel.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

It should be on the discharge. You never throttle the inlet of a pump, it can lead to cavitation. I am guessing the pump spec'ed is too large for the application.

Edit: Yes it is a balancing valve


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

One pump for multiple recirc lines?


----------

